# Reading > General Literature >  Harold Bloom - R.I.P.

## Red Terror

HAROLD BLOOM DIED SEVERAL DAYS AGO. 

His last book is due in a few months.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nyt...-dead.amp.html

----------


## Danik 2016

Rest in Peace

----------


## Leopard

I was shocked when I found out. He somehow seemed like he'd live forever. May he rest in peace.

----------


## WICKES

RIP. I don't know who is going to replace him. Academia is now dominated by left-leaning bullies. Bloom firmly believed we should judge a work on its merits, ignoring gender, ethnicity, politics, etc. That is no longer so. Today, anything written by a dead, white European male is suspect. As a consequence, all sorts of superb writers are ignored (who has heard of the poet Swinburne, for example?), while some are virtually untouchable, such as Kipling. Even Philip Larkin, probably the greatest English language poet since WW2, is being downgraded because of his racist views. You can see this in the literary prizes. Often, someone will win purely because of their ethnicity, gender or politics. It's madness. God knows where it will end.

----------


## tailor STATELY

"God knows where it will end."... yes He does  :Smile:  I enjoyed Bloom's voice... I didn't always agree with him, but there ya go.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## mortalterror

Dang, I really liked him. He wrote that book The Western Canon with that great list of classic books to read. He was a great advocate for traditional standards in education and culture. I used to love watching him in his multiple interviews with Charlie Rose.

----------

